# MySQL - SELECT mit LIKE: Probleme mit Groß/Kleinschreibung



## Wutaler (19. Februar 2018)

Ich mal wieder 

ich habe mit eine LiveSearch abfrage mit Jquery/Ajax und PHP gebastelt. Laut Konsole und PHP-Script wird die Suchanfrage auch völlig korrekt an das Script weitergegeben.

Aber mit dem LiveSearch soll mit einem Suchbegriff mehrere Spalten gleichzeitig abgefragt werden. Soweit ja auch gar kein Problem mit:


```
SELECT id, vorname, nachname FROM db_table WHERE vorname LIKE '%". $liveSearchAnfrage ."%' OR nachname LIKE '%". $liveSearchAnfrage ."%' LIMIT 10
```

Komischerweise achtet diese Abfrage auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung, trotz LIKE.

Sprich wenn ich eine Datenbank mit

1 | Horst | Seehofer
2 | Donald | Trump
3 | Angela | Merkel

habe und in das Inputfeld ein kleines *t* eintippe, dann gibt mir das Script  Hors*t *Seehofer aus, aber nicht Donald *T*rump.
Anders herum, tippe ich ein großes *T*, liefert mit das Script Donald *T*rump, aber nicht Horst Seehofer..
Sollte LIKE nicht die Groß- und Kleinschreibung völlig ignorieren?


Hier das sqlfiddle... dort funktioniert es komischerweise... 
http://sqlfiddle.com/#!9/2d6235/5


----------



## Wutaler (19. Februar 2018)

Thema gelöst über:

lower()


```
SELECT id, vorname, nachname FROM db_table WHERE lower(vorname) LIKE lower('%". $liveSearchAnfrage ."%') OR lower(nachname) LIKE lower('%". $liveSearchAnfrage ."%') LIMIT 10
```

wobei...verstehen kann ich das trotzdem noch nicht...


----------

